# Big Cartel Design Help



## Jack Riley (Jan 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any info on people that will help me design my big cartel shopping cart? Need help making it look good to open. Thanks!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Check out this Big Cartel page. They have a list of designers that can help you out.

Can you help me with my design? | Big Cartel Help


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

You can also just do a search on google for big cartel designers - Let me google that for you


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

There is a member on this forum named jkruse that does exlellent work on big cartel sites. Send a pm and I'm sure you'll get a response soon! hope this helps.


----------



## the_um (Sep 25, 2009)

What are some well designed big cartel sites? I want to get some ideas for my future site. I don't want to copy it, I just want to see how much you can change from the basic template


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

the_um said:


> What are some well designed big cartel sites? I want to get some ideas for my future site. I don't want to copy it, I just want to see how much you can change from the basic template


Go to Bigcartel.com and click on Examples. Some great sites are listed like ugmonk. Just click on one to view it.


----------



## Hatter & Company (Jan 10, 2010)

pete219 said:


> There is a member on this forum named jkruse that does exlellent work on big cartel sites. Send a pm and I'm sure you'll get a response soon! hope this helps.


We use bigcartel. We designed the layout ourselves, and Jon Kruse, from Double Dragon Studios coded it. He did an excellent job. The link to his site is at the bottom of our page if you are interested in getting in touch with him. Good luck!


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Hatter & Company said:


> We use bigcartel. We designed the layout ourselves, and Jon Kruse, from Double Dragon Studios coded it. He did an excellent job. The link to his site is at the bottom of our page if you are interested in getting in touch with him. Good luck!


Thanks. I don't check this forum too often. Check out my website for my contact info.

We do sites on big cartel, magento, and opencart.


----------



## mauibred (Nov 2, 2010)

can I sell my tees on BC without paying? do they have paypal? I will probally only sell 10 a month (!) till I get going. I cant afford a merchant account. thanx is there a better site to use?


----------

